# Finally getting a Goat!



## Ariel72 (Dec 10, 2011)

I've wanted a dairy goat for oh so long.  A friend of the family who raises miniature goats is going to let us have one of his for free.  I haven't seen her yet as it is several hours away and haven't had time to make the trip.  I'll post a pic when I do (within the week I hope).  I'm not sure if she's a pygmy or a Nigerian dwarf, but if she looks healthy I'm taking her.  I have a vet that will test her relatively inexpensively for CAE and CL.  We'd like to be able to drink the milk raw so I hope she is clean.  Our friend, Jim has a closed herd and doesn't show, so hopefully that will help as they aren't exposed to other goats.  She will already be bred for kidding in May or June.  I'm thinking warm weather for my first kidding is a good thing.  She has kidded before, so that's another good thing.  I think she probably has horns since Jim doesn't believe in dehorning.  Not sure what my opinion is on that.  

She has not been milked before, but I'll have plenty of time to get her used to the idea before the big day...I hope.  I'm going to make a pen for her in the chicken/rabbit barn.  Do you see any problems with that?  She will be a lone goat til her babies come.  I know that is a no no, but can't be helped.  I hope we can make that work out as a temporary situation.  I think she has a herd queen/bossy temperament, so maybe being alone for a while will help her bond with me.  She'll have the chickens and rabbits, but I don't think she'd see them as companions would she? 

I'm so excited that I feel like a kid at Christmas.  She is my Christmas present, so I guess that's appropriate.  I know I'll have my work cut out for me with this girl.  Just so glad to finally get in there and get started on any level.  Whatever happens I'm sure I'll learn a lot and so glad I can come here for guidance and advice.  We are supposed to pick her up in about a month.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 10, 2011)

Congratulations! 
I hope all goes well for you. They make these things called goat hobbles (I think that is what they are called, please correct me if I am wrong) for goats to prevent them from putting their feet in the bucket when milking. That may help you out since she isn't used to being milked. 

Good luck with her!


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 10, 2011)

Congratulations and hope it all works out for you!


----------



## Ariel72 (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks so much! Hobbles could be an option, but I'm really going to work with her and gain her trust.  I'll brush her and get her used to being touched all over.  I know goats aren't horses, but I thought a "sacking out" approach might work, like you would use when teaching a horse not to be afraid of things.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 10, 2011)

Pssst....I know where you could get a really cheap Nubian buckling (could be wethered) to be her buddy........


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 11, 2011)

:bun That is great to hear! Hope you enjoy and all goes well.


----------



## Ariel72 (Dec 11, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Pssst....I know where you could get a really cheap Nubian buckling (could be wethered) to be her buddy........


lol...very interesting.  I'll ya.


----------



## nstilwater (Dec 14, 2011)

Ariel72 said:
			
		

> I've wanted a dairy goat for oh so long.  A friend of the family who raises miniature goats is going to let us have one of his for free.  I haven't seen her yet as it is several hours away and haven't had time to make the trip.  I'll post a pic when I do (within the week I hope).  I'm not sure if she's a pygmy or a Nigerian dwarf, but if she looks healthy I'm taking her.  I have a vet that will test her relatively inexpensively for CAE and CL.  We'd like to be able to drink the milk raw so I hope she is clean.  Our friend, Jim has a closed herd and doesn't show, so hopefully that will help as they aren't exposed to other goats.  She will already be bred for kidding in May or June.  I'm thinking warm weather for my first kidding is a good thing.  She has kidded before, so that's another good thing.  I think she probably has horns since Jim doesn't believe in dehorning.  Not sure what my opinion is on that.
> 
> She has not been milked before, but I'll have plenty of time to get her used to the idea before the big day...I hope.  I'm going to make a pen for her in the chicken/rabbit barn.  Do you see any problems with that?  She will be a lone goat til her babies come.  I know that is a no no, but can't be helped.  I hope we can make that work out as a temporary situation.  I think she has a herd queen/bossy temperament, so maybe being alone for a while will help her bond with me.  She'll have the chickens and rabbits, but I don't think she'd see them as companions would she?
> 
> I'm so excited that I feel like a kid at Christmas.  She is my Christmas present, so I guess that's appropriate.  I know I'll have my work cut out for me with this girl.  Just so glad to finally get in there and get started on any level.  Whatever happens I'm sure I'll learn a lot and so glad I can come here for guidance and advice.  We are supposed to pick her up in about a month.


congrats on the new goat.my goat has a chicken for a companion they are best friends


----------



## Ariel72 (Dec 15, 2011)

Great to know!  I've got 14 chickens so she can be friends with one of those...lol.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 15, 2011)

CONGRATS !!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 15, 2011)

Ariel72 said:
			
		

> I've wanted a dairy goat for oh so long.  A friend of the family who raises miniature goats is going to let us have one of his for free.  I haven't seen her yet as it is several hours away and haven't had time to make the trip.  I'll post a pic when I do (within the week I hope).  I'm not sure if she's a pygmy or a Nigerian dwarf, but if she looks healthy I'm taking her.  I have a vet that will test her relatively inexpensively for CAE and CL.  We'd like to be able to drink the milk raw so I hope she is clean.  Our friend, Jim has a closed herd and doesn't show, so hopefully that will help as they aren't exposed to other goats.  She will already be bred for kidding in May or June.  I'm thinking warm weather for my first kidding is a good thing.  She has kidded before, so that's another good thing.  I think she probably has horns since Jim doesn't believe in dehorning.  Not sure what my opinion is on that.
> 
> She has not been milked before, but I'll have plenty of time to get her used to the idea before the big day...I hope.  I'm going to make a pen for her in the chicken/rabbit barn.  Do you see any problems with that?  She will be a lone goat til her babies come.  I know that is a no no, but can't be helped.  I hope we can make that work out as a temporary situation.  I think she has a herd queen/bossy temperament, so maybe being alone for a while will help her bond with me.  She'll have the chickens and rabbits, but I don't think she'd see them as companions would she?
> 
> I'm so excited that I feel like a kid at Christmas.  She is my Christmas present, so I guess that's appropriate.  I know I'll have my work cut out for me with this girl.  Just so glad to finally get in there and get started on any level.  Whatever happens I'm sure I'll learn a lot and so glad I can come here for guidance and advice.  We are supposed to pick her up in about a month.


 That is so great! Hope all goes well for you. Hope to see pictures.


----------



## Cara Peachick (Dec 16, 2011)

Awesome, congrats!

I had my first freshener about 1 month before she kidded and she didn't like being handled at all when she came to us.  We just sat with her everyday while she ate and brushed her and petted her.  She got less skitish and more calm, but still didn't love us really.  I swear it wasn't until she kidded and we assisted her that she really bonded with us.  Since then, she is friendly as can be and milked easily always.

I now have a second first freshener (due Feb!) that we are doing the same thing with.  She is even more skittish by nature, I think, but is calming already.  Luckily, we'll have 3 months with her instead of just one.  Regardless, just wanted you to know that the approach you plan does work, or did for me anyway.

I actually bought a hobble for the first one, but she was much more upset about putting it on her legs than she was about being touched elsewhere.  It just didn't work with her.  I'm sure it does have it's place though.

Good luck, and enjoy!


----------

